# zoom sur page internet



## kaz57 (12 Janvier 2007)

Comment faire pour zoomer sur une page du net comme sur les pc


----------



## zerozerosix (12 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

Je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire par "zoomer sur une page du net". Sur mon MacBook Pro, je fais ctrl + scroll boulette de la Mighty mouse (ou ctrl + 2 doigts sur le trackpad) et ça zoome tout l'écran.


----------

